# You know you love your fish when....



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

This could be a fun game!

Here is mine:


You know you love your fish when... you go home on your lunch break to skip lunch and take care of your fish!





What do you got?  Keep it going!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

You do a huge water change at midnight because one of them doesn't look right. Just did that the other night.

My fish are also the only living things in this house I will speak to before I've had my coffee. :lol:


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

When you remember to feed the fish before your dog.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

When you feed your fish breakfast and forget to eat breakfast yourself >.<


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You take a nice jar, silicone the heck out of it and roll it in matching sand so you can create a "natural" looking fake ornament/cave so they will feel more comfortable. Trust me, it's messy. As if they realllly know hehehe.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Even better- this just happened. Cat is meowing and meowing and you think "that fish really wants to go outside."


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

You know you love your fish when....... You cry over them being sick and you worry to death about them. They can make you laugh when you have been crying as they don't like seeing you upset.

Baby Girl, my biggest clown loach, made me laugh when I was crying because she was displaying swim bladder issue and I thought she was going to die. She is improving, hanging more at the bottom and swimming more upright each day.

She was holding a plant with her fin, and she bit a plant. I have plastic plants in my 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Obsidian said:


> Even better- this just happened. Cat is meowing and meowing and you think "that fish really wants to go outside."


I like this one. It is very funny!


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

lol funny stuff, keep em coming!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Everything you ask for on Christmas is fish related  definitely a normal occurrence among us  you know who you are....


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

When you get overly excited when you think of breeding Endlers and Cherry Shrimp without a problem


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

LMAO iheartfish!!!!! thats ALL i asked for, for christmas!!!!! and i got it to!!! new tank and a $50 gift card to the lft!!! spent it the next day!!! i felt like a kid again!!!!


----------

